
The Light Phone: Leave your smartphone behind - spdustin
https://www.thelightphone.com
======
petecox
Strange concept. I get more SMS messages than calls these days.

2G-only makes it obsolete already in a number of countries - just as Nokia
rushed to release a 3G version of their dumbphone recently.

------
maxharris
Can I use this to get an Uber?

I don't think I can use this. Why would I buy a phone that leaves me stranded?

~~~
deathlocke
> It’s a product best described in terms of what it can’t do, rather than what
> it can.

I think it's an interesting concept. It's not about being a phone replacement,
or even a burner, and I don't think it works for every lifestyle. Those
looking to disconnect for a walk or something without worrying about falling
completely off the grid, however, might find this very useful.

